# I oversmoked my salmon.  Now what?



## ajthepoolman (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought these little 4 ounce salmon fillets from the store and threw them on the smoker.  I was lazy and didn't set a thermometer in them.  

Three hours later I remembered them!

I have tough salmon with awesome flavor, but a good workout for the jaw.  Any ideas on what to do with them?


----------



## up in smoke (Jun 9, 2007)

You could chop em up and make salmon salad (like tuna salad only smoked)! Or how about  a salmon bisque!

*Smoked Salmon Salad* 
12 lg. eggs, hard-cooked, shelled & coarsely chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped
1 sm. red onion, minced
3 tbsp. fresh dill, chopped
5 oz. smoked salmon, cut into 1/4 inch, diced
1 c. (or as needed) Hellmann's light mayonnaise
Salt & freshly ground pepper to taste

Place the eggs, celery, onion, dill and salmon in a mixing bowl and toss to combine. Stir in enough mayonnaise to bind the salad, being careful not to make it too wet. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Refrigerate for several hours to allow the flavors to blend.

*Brian’s Salmon Bisque*
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup all purpose flour
1 quart vegetable stock or broth
1 qt. half & half
1/2 cup sherry (I used sweet sherry)
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon tabasco sauce
1/2 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper
8 ounces smoked salmon all chopped up into little bits

Melt butter in Dutch oven. Whisk in flour until smooth. Cook, stirring continuously for 5 minutes. Gradually stir in vegetable stock avoiding making lumps. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. 

Add half&half and next 6 ingredients. Stir continuously and cook until warm. Stir in chopped salmon. Serve immediately.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 9, 2007)

can we say ...fish jerky...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I guess ya did over do it a little...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

I was going to suggest smoked creamed salmon on texas toast with a side salad


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 9, 2007)

Very easy....little mayo, capers, red onion....great on crackers!


----------



## chrish (Jun 9, 2007)

heck ya make some into cracker dip out of it.

let me look here as ive got a good book on things to make in this case


----------



## chrish (Jun 9, 2007)

try this
6 oz of your salmon   break it up
2 tsp finely diced or grated onion
1/4 tsp salt
8 oz cream cheese
1 tbsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp liquid smoke
1 tsp horseradish  or omit
1/2 tsp MSG
fresh parsley

mix up and chill surve with crackers or wheat thins


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm surprised no one mentioned what I ultimately did.

The dog didn't mind them one bit!  I figured there weren't any bones in them, so she would be fine.  Thankfully I had also broiled up some orange roughy, so our plates weren't empty.

Next time I overcook my salmon I will give one of the suggestions above a try.

Thanks all!

Aj


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 10, 2007)

was it like watching the dog chew bubblegum ?? i like fish jerky myself


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

That's always the last resort AJ. There's almost always something you can do but bribing the dog never hurts.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 11, 2007)

She is an 8 year old 80 pound lab who had a little problem getting one of the fillets to breakdown, but ultimately she won.


----------

